
This music production tool is the reason why all new music sounds the same - pmcpinto
https://qz.com/1044781/this-music-production-tool-is-the-reason-why-all-new-music-sounds-the-same
======
locusofself
lots of great music is made to a click track.

it's an invaluable tool for some kinds of music and some songs in music of all
kinds.

a good artist / producer knows when to use a click or not.

